# New Clubs



## kckong (Apr 29, 2014)

First off where is the best place to buy new clubs? I live in Kansas city. There is a golf discount here I have heard good things about them but do not have a clue.

I am an average golfer that plays 5-10 times a year. I want a really forgiving club I heard most cavity backs are the way to go for that. I am willing to spend $400-$500. What brand or model would you all recommend?


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Any of the major companies have high quality new and used gear. I would definitely check out the golf discount you have near you..


----------

